# Lila Lotus / Arthas Tränen



## Gormogon (29. November 2010)

Hi ,


habe mal eine Frage wo seit dem Patch Lila lotus und Arthas Tränen zu fidnen sind? ... In den alten gebieten wo es sie damals gab nicht ;(


----------



## Calinna (29. November 2010)

Laut buffed-Datenbank findest du Lila Lotus nur an ein paar Stellen im Teufelswald http://wowdata.buffed.de/?o=142140
und Arthas Tränen nur im Hügel der Klingenhauer http://wowdata.buffed.de/?o=142141

Erfahrungen ingame hab ich dazu noch keine gemacht, kann also leider nicht sagen, ob es noch weitere Stellen gibt, wo du die genannten Blümchen findest.


----------



## Gormogon (29. November 2010)

danke^^ in hügel gibts die noch


----------



## RippedLife (5. Januar 2011)

ich find im hügel (der ini) immer nur 2 Oo


----------



## Dexis (6. Januar 2011)

Schau mal bei wowhead rein, da gibt es Arthas Tränen neben dem Teufelswald und dem Hügel der Klingenhauer auch in den Westlichen u. Östlichen Pestländern.
Den Lila Lotus gibt es im Teufelswald, Hinterland, Schlingendorntal und Tanaris zu finden.


----------



## Dark_Lady (6. Januar 2011)

... Das dürften die Standorte von vor Cata gewesen sein...

Lotus hab ich bisher wirklich nur im Teufelswald gefunden.
Tränen hab ich nich nicht wirklich gesucht.


----------



## arenalady (5. Februar 2011)

In der Instanz mit dieser großen fetten Prinzessin droppt das auch, hab vergessen wie die heißt.


----------



## Seryma (5. Februar 2011)

Das is Prinzessin Theradras & die Instanz is Maraudon in Desolace^^


----------

